# Does Tire Rack sell these valve stems & caps for BBS rims ?



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

These valve stem caps....








And Genuine BBS bolt in valve stems....(ones pictured are genuine)...








I check this post and can't tell what is being described on some of the line entries.....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=373126
Thanks, Shawn


_Modified by Shawn O at 5:49 AM 3-28-2005_


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

*Re: Does Tire Rack sell these valve stems & caps for BBS rims ? (Shawn O)*

Possibly:
5615001 BBS METAL VALVE STEM 11.3MM 8.00 
11.3MM 42.5TL 2 GASKETS 2(12MM NUTS)
Or:
0915004 BBS METAL VALVE STEM (11.3MM) 7.00 
VALVE STEM (11.3MM) STEEL 40TL (14MM NUT)
And:
BBSVALVECAP [Vendor (BBS) Item# 09.14.050]
BBS VALVE STEM CAP 3.00


----------



## ProEater (May 5, 2004)

maybe this will help. found it in about 4 minutes using the search function. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=373126


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

*Re: (ProEater)*

Thats the exact link I quoted in my original post...thanks though !


----------



## Envy-my-Gti (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn O)*

if tirerack dont try http://www.pure-motorsport.com they do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

